# ANML Looper



## Schuller (14/4/15)

So I have been hearing so much about ANML Looper, I checked the reviews and would really like to taste this Juice,
If anyone has a Bottle willing to sell to me please PM me, 3mg Nic please


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Vape King stocks it


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Oh wait, out of stock or something. Sorry, my bad


----------



## skola (14/4/15)

You can put your name on the waiting list at VapeMob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schuller (14/4/15)

Thanks @skola I will do that now


----------



## Daniel (16/4/15)

Waiting list ? How and where do I sign up ?


----------



## KB_314 (16/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Waiting list ? How and where do I sign up ?


Click on Looper, choose nic strength, and then a "Join Waitlist" option pops up. You'll get an email as soon as it's available


----------



## wikked (16/4/15)

Been told in store not to hold my breath on availability. Could be months. ..


----------



## Daniel (16/4/15)

Thanks to @huffnpuff I am now officially and utterly mesmerized by this witchery .... I have been transported back in time to those mornings where you wake up early and lie in bed eagerly awaiting breakfast. This is easily the most enticing juice I have tasted to date (ok bar I have not tasted a lot of juices) sorry @Melinda but MVC has just been dethroned as my ADV ..... one problem though ... I only have 3ml LOL


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

@Daniel, maybe try Aisle 7: Nora's Dream as well from Vape Cartel which is a similar juice, (fruit loops) if you can't get hold of Looper


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Daniel said:


> This is easily the most enticing juice I have tasted to date (ok bar I have not tasted a lot of juices) sorry @Melinda but *MVC* has just been dethroned as my ADV ..... one problem though ... I only have 3ml LOL



What is an MVC...besides our little vape club?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Melinda's Vanilla Custard @free3dom


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Melinda's Vanilla Custard @free3dom



There's no such juice...it is called Melinda's Nilla Custard, and abbreviated MNC


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Lol, true that, my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol, true that, my bad





No worries, I'm just trolling a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Lol, I noticed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

nothing to see here....... just another troll running by........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lulu.antiflag (17/4/15)

Looper ftw wont lie but when i go to america i will drown my face in looper


----------



## Marzuq (17/4/15)

Schuller said:


> So I have been hearing so much about ANML Looper, I checked the reviews and would really like to taste this Juice,
> If anyone has a Bottle willing to sell to me please PM me, 3mg Nic please


@Schuller ive moved this thread to who has stock so that vendors can respond as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (17/4/15)

lulu.antiflag said:


> Looper ftw wont lie but when i go to america i will drown my face in looper



Be sure to bring me back some ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lulu.antiflag (17/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Be sure to bring me back some ....


Haha lets just say i am going to be doing alot of vape shopping

Reactions: Like 1


----------

